# Rocket Giotto Vacuum Breaker hissing problem



## Bobpies (Apr 27, 2015)

For about 2 years my vacuum breaker on my rocket giotto has has a slight hiss from it - causing it to kick the boiler into action more often than necessary as the pressure drops.

However today it decided to get a little louder, so i decided to give the valve a little knock to see if i could quiet it down, but it appears i have just disturbed the beast and now its loosing so much pressure that im not happy having the machine on at all.

Has anyone ever replaced the vacuum breaker on a machine like this? Any ideas where i would get such a fitting? - or any smart ideas on how to fix it without replacement.

video attached


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

That's knackered. Super easy to replace, just need a spanner. If you PM me I'll let you know how much it'd be to send you one in the post.


----------

